# Bass on the Fly



## FishinsMyLife (Dec 30, 2007)

Well I recently decided to try my hand at fly fishing. I went out yesterday and caught two in the cold rain. I also caught one earlier today in a golf course pond. Does anyone else fly fish/know any good bass flies? My casts ain't too perdy but the bass don't know that they are bad :wink: I also have a picture of a pickerel that wasn't big enough to pull the cork under for more than a second at a time (caught on a shiner).


















Notice the tin boat


----------



## Jim (Dec 30, 2007)

Good job man! I tried fly fishing a couple of times...I would always catch my hat. :shock:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 30, 2007)

I small mouth fish with Lars (he is a lurking members here  ) and he exclusively fly fishes for bass - but river smallies are a different type of bass fishing then your largemouth. Drop him a PM through the site, I know that he will share some good info on LM Bass Fly fishing if you ask him politely  

https://tinboats.net/forum/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=111


----------



## Nickk (Dec 31, 2007)

Sweet!

I fly fish, most of my bass on the fly fishing has been in rivers for smallies. I typically fish Clousers deep minnows and wooly buggers, I'm working on some artificial fiber minnow patterns that I'll post pics up of later. If you want to work on your casting use some light dries like Elk Hair caddis patterns or foam hopper patterns, they're easy to see. A small fly is less wind resistant and easier to cast, bulky heavy bass flies are pretty hard to cast unless you're running at least an 8 weight. You may sacrifice a little distance but you can get really accurate with a fly rig.


----------



## Nickk (Jan 2, 2008)

man I need a new camera, here's that fly; it's about 6" long


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jan 2, 2008)

I was using a similar fly, but it was a little shorter in the back. I had at least a 2 or 3 more bass, none of much size, come up and swipe at it but not get hooked because the hook is so far forward. I guess if it's a good bass, it won't swipe at the fly but just suck it in. Do you ever have that problem or do the smallies take it right in?


----------



## Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

very nice nickk!


----------



## mtnman (Jan 3, 2008)

good job dude. someday im gonna get a fly rod and tryit out but in the mean time im gonna catch every fish i can on my spinning outfits. keep up the good work and good luck catching more fish


----------



## Nickk (Jan 3, 2008)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> I was using a similar fly, but it was a little shorter in the back. I had at least a 2 or 3 more bass, none of much size, come up and swipe at it but not get hooked because the hook is so far forward. I guess if it's a good bass, it won't swipe at the fly but just suck it in. Do you ever have that problem or do the smallies take it right in?


I haven't fished this yet, I'm going to make future ties on a bigger, widegap hook. I want to envoke the big bait big fish theory with fly fishing(for bass) this coming season. The pic is bad but that fly has a red tint Lite-Brite in the throat with a little purple holographic flash under it, it's a lighter design with bead chain eyes rather than lead or nickle dumbbells. It should be castable with an 8-weight.

I haven't fished largemouth too much on fly, short strikes aren't usually an issue with river smallies. When the food is floating by you, you have to be fairly aggressive and get it the first time. River fish are also really strong.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice job. I fly fished for about three years when I was a kid. I couldn't catch a trout with it for my life, but smallmouth were another story. I never tried for largemouth with it but smallies loved flies similar to the one nick posted. I tied them up on long shanked hooks with barbell eyes and various colored bodies made out of fluffed up yarn. I would imagine you will do great with big terrestrials in the warmer months for largemouth. Theres not much more fun than catching sunnies every cast as soon as the fly hits the water....almost makes me wanna dust off the fly rod.....almost


----------

